# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Rumor Mill About New Stores

## Jesseda

I love hearing about new businesses coming to moore.. I heard thata Chil-fil-a is coming to the shops in moore anda bed bath and beyond.. any other rumors oh yeah i also heard aT.G.I Fridays is being built by lowes...

----------


## MrZ

The Chik-fil-a in front of the new Penny's has been on the plans for a while. Looking forward to the day it opens. The T.G.I.Fridays rumor has been going around for over a year but last I heard it was confirmed dead. A bed bath and beyond would be nice, save me a trip to Norman every now and then. If we could only get a Barnes and Nobles or a Borders.

----------


## rugbybrado

this is going to be bad news (chik-fil-a) that is entirely to close to coming/going from work.

----------


## Intrepid

I know I've posted this link before, but that was a long time ago, in a post far, far away.  It shows the rendering of the Shops at Moore.

http://www.mooreed.com/CollinsDevelo...rendering).pdf

(it's a rather large file, so give it time to load)

 :Tiphat:

----------


## Jesseda

We really need a good book store and i wish we hada toy store other than nasty walmart, sorry i just hate the toys at walmart, it either dented toy boxes missing pieces or just plain broken....Also we needa panda express, I love that place.. But back to the rumor mill, whatever happen to the crest shopping center that was planned on 12th and eastern

----------


## rugbybrado

To me it seems kinda wierd with the petsmart going in there(not complaining) but there is one on I-240 and western, and one in Norman.

I like having all of things close to the westmoore area but it basically is almost a copy and paste of the I-240 shops that are 4 miles away, then if you go another 4 miles past moore and then you're in Norman at the same shops. We need something atleast a little original. Why have the same exact stores owned by the same companies fight over the customer base of the moore/westmoore areas. 

Next thing we all will know is that shops on the i-240 west corridor will start closing down and its going to resemble crossroads mall over there.

----------


## Jesseda

OKAY DID EVERYONE READ THE MOORE MONTHLY, exciting news, Carls JR. off of 19th street is moving west by home depot, there is going to be a panda express by furrs, there is going to be a 3 more shopping centers off of 19th street by home depot and by the new theatre. There is going to be at least 6 new restaurants 2 large retailers will soon be in moore.. wow it is crazy, read the moore monthly this month.. it has lots of info..

----------


## cindyl57

Yes I read that...I am thinking...We must be really hungary here in Moore...LOL
Also I went to Ross on Friday just to find an almost empty store...
I really didn't know that they were moving I assumed they were staying put...But the store Closed on Saturday and won't reopen until Oct 12. They will be next door to Office Depot...
I haven't even paid any real attention to that side of the highway except noticing the JC Penny's store seems to be packed everyday..well at least the days I drove by...

So I need to make a trip down the service road to see how far they have come with it...

Cindy

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Yes I read that...I am thinking...We must be really hungary here in Moore...LOL
> Also I went to Ross on Friday just to find an almost empty store...
> I really didn't know that they were moving I assumed they were staying put...But the store Closed on Saturday and won't reopen until Oct 12. They will be next door to Office Depot...
> I haven't even paid any real attention to that side of the highway except noticing the JC Penny's store seems to be packed everyday..well at least the days I drove by...
> 
> So I need to make a trip down the service road to see how far they have come with it...
> 
> Cindy


My girlfriend lives just south of that JC Penny's, and I agree that it's always packed...I just wish that people would learn to USE THE CENTER TURN LANE. :Fighting32:

----------


## zcamaro70

Not to be negative, I spoke with the franchise owners of Chick-fil-a and I was told the Moore store is not coming.  The owner said the corporate headquarters were looking at putting a store in but decided to go with approx. 70 stores instead of 100.  The Moore location was one that was axed.  I have heard of a certain electronics store on I-240 moving next door to JC Penny's though if thats any consolation.  Expect an opening by February along with Bed Bath and Beyond.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Best Buy and Circuit City have opened their current stores within the last couple of years...So are you talking about Ultimate Electronics?

----------


## oneforone

It has to be Ultimate or Best Buy because Circuit City is opening a new store in Norman off of I-35 and Robinson.

Best Buy may have to tear down their Crossroads store because of the I-35 Interchange Rebuild.  From what I heard everything on that line between the theater and Burger King(this is why Burger King never reopened) is going away because of the rebuild. They might even take out the Mcdonalds and Jackie Cooper.

If I where a betting man, I would put my money on Ultimate because the 240 and Walker store is just not very traffic friendly.  It only makes sense to move to a more traffic friendly area.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

More traffic friendly, and more people with disposable income.  :Big Grin:

----------


## MrZ

That would suck about Chick-fil-A. I live about 2 minutes away from there and would MUCH rather have one that close as opposed to going to Crossroads Mall to get my fix.

----------


## Jesseda

I love Chick-fil-a, why oh why oh why, lol, well at least we are getting a panda express.. I think the best location for a best buy would be by home depot on fritts property. They said a major retail tenant is going in in that location. BUT I LOVE CHICK-FIL-A I wish we can fight to get it in moore  :Fighting40:

----------


## metro

Bummer that they nixed the Chic-Fil-A. I'm surprised it was corporate who nixed it because it was the local franchisee that was going to build it.

----------


## zcamaro70

The corporate office is very protective over where a new store will go in for Chick-fil-a.  What the chick-fil-a person said was the owner, of chick-fil-a, did not want to over expand and is only opening around 70 stores in the markets that rated the highest possible for sales.  As far as the electronics store, I am only repeating what was told to another major tenant and shown on maps by the developer to that tenant.  I am not claiming anything as fact, only repeating what I heard through speaking with a friend.  Thats why I am trying my Best to not get your hopes up to high.
On a side note, if you look you might notice more stores moving from a location on I-240.  Just something to keep in mind.

----------


## Jesseda

okay so what else has anybody else knows what is planning on going in at fritts farm by home-depot, they have dug up trenches on the side and looks like they are planning on scrapping the site?

----------


## SoonerDave

The Chik-fil-A manager I spoke with said that the Midwest City store was the first priority on their list, then the store in Moore would go in. The MWC location is higher profile because the store they have in Heritage Park Mausoleum is about the only thing left in that place. I believe they have already started construction on the replacement location on SE 29th.

As far as an electronics retailer moving out of I-240, it wouldn't make any sense for Ultimate to move as they just spent major $$ remodeling that location to add appliances, and they're working hard to reposition themselves as a competitor to Best Buy and Circuit City rather than a high-end electronics dealer. Circuit City is unlikely to move out of 240 Penn Park having _just_ moved there. 

I'm very interested to hear what is going in for Phase II of the 240 Penn Park location. Odom just sold the Phase I property to an out-of-state company for a rather staggering sum, saying that the sales for the mall are comparable to those of the Bell Isle center on the north side, and the redevelopment of the area has been immensely successful. 

Interurban is going into the vacated Don Pablo's spot, and I would LOVE to see something like an Old Chicago or BJ's go in somewhere on that corridor...ANYTHING besides another TexMex restuarant. Ironically, this new Interurban location is just down the street from the long-defunct IU Sports Grille that opened in the old ChiChi's space several years ago, but closed and was torn down to make way for the Krispy Kreme doughnut shop that now stands there. 

I thought the Office Depot at I-240 and Western would be a candidate for moving, but the manager there told me that Office Depot actually owns that building rather than leases it, and that they are one of the better performers among all OD locations in the area, so that location is going to be there for the duration. 

We already know that Bob Moore is, apparently, moving the Ford dealership from that awful location in the I-240/I-35 exchange snakepit....

It would NOT surprise me at all to see Home Depot build a new store west of its present location along I-240 and Shields, or for Outback to get out of its oddball location behind Olive Garden off I-240 west of Penn...

----------


## Jesseda

Well i went to yahoo and typed riverwalk crossing in moore oklahoma, and there is a web site of new stores in planning and development stages to come to moore, i noticed there was a tgi fridays, and a best buy, and some sporting good store, i forget the name on it, also a craft store.

----------


## Jesseda

New Retailers Opening Soon: , Warren Theatres, Best Buy, Sportman's Warehouse, TGI Fridays and Harley Davidson World



Riverwalk - American Asset Management Services

----------


## okclee

Best Buy......That makes sense with the best buy, because I believe that ODOT will be removing all of the buildings on the east side of I-35 and North of I-240 in order for the future highway construction.

----------


## SoonerDave

> Best Buy......That makes sense with the best buy, because I believe that ODOT will be removing all of the buildings on the east side of I-35 and North of I-240 in order for the future highway construction.


You know, I've heard different people report varying twists to the "all buildings near the I-240 interchange are going to be torn down," but no two of them are quite the same.

Could someone post a link or reference to the specific plans ODOT has laid out regarding that interchange, and more specifically to the buildings in that area? 

The reason I ask the question is that the I-240/I-35 interchange project is not even fully funded yet, and could be as far as ten years down the road before it comes to fruition. The only actual property that has been obtained in preparation for it is an abandoned apartment complex, since torn down, and a section of homes immediately west.  The AMC movie theater chain recently purchased the Regal Cinema, which would surely be in the path of this rebuild, thus making that purchase a curious one at best. 

Near that Best Buy property on the SW corner of Crossroads are two hotels, a Texas RoadHouse steak restaurant, Victory Gymnastics, and some other smaller stores. I would just like to see something concrete that states specifically which properties are on the chopping block, and when the demolition of these properties is supposed to take place.

-sd

----------


## SoonerDave

Well, after I posted the question, I came across an older thread (well, Feb '07) and a post by Flatlander that said the following:




> Today I spoke with David Meuser at Odot,he said the project has been pushed back because I-35 through Moore and Norman is now the focus.He said the public will notice work on this stretch of highway very soon.As for the I-35 & I-240 rebuild.Most if not all of the NW corner of the interchange has been bought by the state.Odot is no longer buying land for the interchange.Odot will not begin buying land again in this area until 2012 It should take 2 years for Odot to finish buying land and building the frontage roads then another 3 years to finish the interchange. 2017 is what they are aiming for.


While this is not a link to a hard article, the notion that ODOT is not purchasing more land now and does not plan to until 2012 at the earliest is entirely consistent with what I had heard regarding funding available for the reconstruction project. 

Looks like AMC, the steakhouse et al are safe for a few more years.

-sd

----------


## okclee

Two years ago I checked into the purchase of the former Best Buy now the Gymnastics building, and was told that the building was not for sale only for lease because of ODOT and the highway project.

That info is from the agent handling the leasing of said property.

----------


## JOHNINSOKC

You've got to be kidding me!!!.......TEN more years until the interchange is finished!!  Imagine the traffic in that area in 2017.  The way the south metro is growing now, they will need to widen I-35 to 10 lanes and the interchange plans will have to be modified to fit a ten lane freeway.  Please bring in the TDOT!! :Frown:

----------


## Easy180

Heard very good things about Panda so pretty excited about it....Best Buy is also great news, but not for my wallet

Probably going to find myself _accidentally_ turning right at the 19th st exit too often 

Moore is filling in the retail space at an alarming rate....City keeps getting better and better imo

----------


## BoulderSooner

I would think that the AMC is far enough away that it will not be affected by the new interchange ..

----------


## Jesseda

panda express to open doors this month, see it happening in about 2 weeks or even less

----------


## SeinfeldBlock

19th St is hard enough to get down (through wal-mart and telephone) and some people apparently are unable to move their car into the center lane to make a left into chili's.  I can't even imagine what the traffic will be like if they add stuff in that area.  Also, if they add a bunch of retail stuff next to those apartments, they may not be so nice anymore...

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> 19th St is hard enough to get down (through wal-mart and telephone) and some people apparently are unable to move their car into the center lane to make a left into chili's.  I can't even imagine what the traffic will be like if they add stuff in that area.  Also, if they add a bunch of retail stuff next to those apartments, they may not be so nice anymore...


That's no lie. 19th between Broadway and Telephone is about as organized as a monkey sh*t fight at the zoo. I avoid it like the plague.

----------


## Jesseda

i called panda express on the north side they told me the panda express in moore will be open this friday the 4th

----------


## Easy180

> That's no lie. 19th between Broadway and Telephone is about as organized as a monkey sh*t fight at the zoo. I avoid it like the plague.


Not sure what is up with our city planners...Access roads on both sides of I-35 are so lovely....The stupid azz stop and yield to the highway on the east side will discourage shoppers...Already 10 cars deep a lot of the time on the weekend with little movement and that will balloon when they get the rest of the shops in there

Think they are trying to one up the traffic mess on Memorial

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Not sure what is up with our city planners...Access roads on both sides of I-35 are so lovely....The stupid azz stop and yield to the highway on the east side will discourage shoppers...Already 10 cars deep a lot of the time on the weekend with little movement and that will balloon when they get the rest of the shops in there
> 
> Think they are trying to one up the traffic mess on Memorial


Yup, my g/f lives south of that JC Penny...I usually just drive down Eastern to 34th, and then cut over rather than drive down that access road. If I'm taking the highway, I'll exit Indian Hills and approach from the South.

Moore is about f'n retarded with access roads anyway. Half of them are one-way, and the other half aren't.

Speaking of that "stop/yeild" thing on the east side...Didn't it used to be the opposite? Exiting traffic yeilded to the access road? I could have sworn it was that way about 15 years ago.

----------


## Jesseda

sadly i  take that way daily i live off of 19th and santa fe but my kids daycare is off 19th and eastern, every evening i pick my kids up around 5:15 and it takes about 15 to 20 minutes sometimes just to make it the 3 miles home, i bank at tinker and i have to go out of my way just to get to it, telephone road is my access i can not use the access roads it is bumper to bumper every time i pass it, it takes about 2-3 red lights to make it to the next red light 75 feet away on 19th there is 3 stop lights with a football field, and it is not set or timed right...i hate i i hate it lol.. and yes when that new lifestyle center by gordmans opens and all the other planned stores, we will need a miracle just to make it to those stores. I already go to the mcdonalds of of 134th and western rahter that the 0ne on 19th and broadway because there is a 75 percent chance you will never or almost get into accident to get in the parking lot, and it is busy most of the time.. more has grown way to fast for roads to catch up, most of moore will be at grid lock in 3 years if something is not done with the roads!!!!!!

----------


## Easy180

> Yup, my g/f lives south of that JC Penny...I usually just drive down Eastern to 34th, and then cut over rather than drive down that access road. If I'm taking the highway, I'll exit Indian Hills and approach from the South.
> 
> Moore is about f'n retarded with access roads anyway. Half of them are one-way, and the other half aren't.
> 
> Speaking of that "stop/yeild" thing on the east side...Didn't it used to be the opposite? Exiting traffic yeilded to the access road? I could have sworn it was that way about 15 years ago.


Yeah it just changed a few months ago....I guess they wanted to match the retarded exit system on the west side of 19th

It has three lanes....One left turn, one straight and one to the right....The VAST majority are trying to turn left in the one lane...10 cars or so in that lane and the folks sitting at the stop sign can't go

My experience in banking tells me that the middle lane should have a left or straight option since far fewer vehicles go straight, but what do I know

----------


## CS_Mike

> My experience in banking tells me that the middle lane should have a left or straight option since far fewer vehicles go straight, but what do I know


Not to mention that the opposite corner near Wal-Mart inexplicably has two left turn lanes and a single lane for going straight/right.  Probably 60% of the traffic there is trying to make a right onto 19th St, and another 15% is trying to go straight ahead on the access road.  Traffic gets backed up at that exit everyday because of long lines in the right-hand lane.  Why not convert the second left turn lane into a straight-ahead lane, and leave the one on the right for right turns only?  It wouldn't solve all of the problems that location has right now, but it sure would be a big improvement.  The change would require minimal effort too.  If they wanted to get a little more creative, maybe they could make the middle lane for right turns also in addition to straight ahead.  Two right turn lanes would keep that area fairly clear.  Of course, since we don't see many double right turns in Oklahoma, that might be a big risk to take.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

While we're on that topic...They should figure out a way to completely eliminate the "extra" light between I35 and Telephone, it causes nothing but backups. Make that area accessible off of the service road or something.

And since when does the straight-ahead traffic get to go BEFORE the turning lanes? Because that's how it's set up at Telephone and 19th.

Some days, I think they hired a vo-tech guy that likes cars instead of a Traffic Engineer to design some of that area.

----------


## SeinfeldBlock

> Not to mention that the opposite corner near Wal-Mart inexplicably has two left turn lanes and a single lane for going straight/right.  Probably 60% of the traffic there is trying to make a right onto 19th St, and another 15% is trying to go straight ahead on the access road.  Traffic gets backed up at that exit everyday because of long lines in the right-hand lane.  Why not convert the second left turn lane into a straight-ahead lane, and leave the one on the right for right turns only?  It wouldn't solve all of the problems that location has right now, but it sure would be a big improvement.  The change would require minimal effort too.  If they wanted to get a little more creative, maybe they could make the middle lane for right turns also in addition to straight ahead.  Two right turn lanes would keep that area fairly clear.  Of course, since we don't see many double right turns in Oklahoma, that might be a big risk to take.



Seriously!  I drive home from the city every day and have to make a right onto 19th street and it gets backed up all the time, esp during evening rush.  There's always that person who won't pull forward enough to let the person behind them make a right, or there's the person who doesn't know it's ok to make a right on red in Oklahoma.  I don't know how to alleviate the problem, I think if there was one left turn lane it would still be a big problem because they are pretty full during the evening rush.  The only thing more annoying than 19th street are the 4th street on and off ramps.  It's like the lesser of two evils.

----------


## Jesseda

Friday i was at the lights to turn left to pick up my kids at daycare at 5:15 p.m the left turn lights where not working they jsut stayed red, it took about 12 minutes 4 intervals for the people infront of me to realize the lights were messed up we all ran the red lights, the traffic was backed up on the freeway as far as i could see.. The city needs to do something, once those restaurants and warren theater opens we are going to have a mad house, i am really worried not only accidents will happen but what if emergecy vehicles needs t get bym the hospital is in the mix of all this traffic

----------


## CS_Mike

The Moore Economic Development website was updated today.  Two notable updates:

Best Buy is confirmed and expected to be open in the late summer.  Location listed is the Shops at Moore (contrary to the rumors that it was going in next to Home Depot).

Bed Bath and Beyond will also be going into the Shops at Moore and is expected to open late this year.

MEDA: Retail - Announcements

----------


## Jesseda

well at least i was right that best buy was coming to moore, just off by 1/4 of a mile

----------


## soonerliberal

I sure hope the Shops at Moore center starts to look a bit nicer.  It looks like it is done in a very cheap manner with the cinderblock and stucco galore.  The JC Penney doesn't look too bad, but the Office Depot and Ross storefronts are hideous.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> The Moore Economic Development website was updated today.  Two notable updates:
> 
> Best Buy is confirmed and expected to be open in the late summer.  Location listed is the Shops at Moore (contrary to the rumors that it was going in next to Home Depot).
> 
> Bed Bath and Beyond will also be going into the Shops at Moore and is expected to open late this year.
> 
> MEDA: Retail - Announcements


Outstanding. Thanks for the link!

----------


## Easy180

Look at the east side go Oh Gawd   :Bow:  

Lovin the location of Best Buy....Already dreading the traffic

Yo Moore city leaders....Not sure if you noticed but you are cramming in a lot of stores in a small area

I hope you guys don't think the current traffic system is going to work

How about you get it done before freakin Best Buy goes in...Can you imagine 19th come holiday time?

----------


## zcamaro70

I am glad to see they finally announced Best Buy as going in.  I heard about it and where it was going in back in September. Stuff can change and I held off on an outright mention of it on here.  I have also heard Warren Theaters owns 2 pads in front of its building that they are accepting lease's on for eateries.  I have heard of one possible restaurant signing a lease with Warren but I am not 100% sure yet.

----------


## Jesseda

LOWES EMPLOYEES TOLD ME THAT TGI FRIDAYS IS GOING IN BY WARREN THEATERS. i WISH THEY WOULD BUILD SOME ENTERTAINMENT DINING OPTIONS LIKE MUSASHIS, OR BENNIHANAS.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

I think a new Tapwerks would be nice too  :Big Grin: 

And yeah Easy...It's going to be a bear to get to the g/f's house come big sale weekends.

I'm telling her to move.

----------


## Turanacus

dave and buster's is going in tulsa ?

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

What?

----------


## oudirtypop

What is the deal with dave and busters?

----------


## DVDFreaker

> LOWES EMPLOYEES TOLD ME THAT TGI FRIDAYS IS GOING IN BY WARREN THEATERS. i WISH THEY WOULD BUILD SOME ENTERTAINMENT DINING OPTIONS LIKE MUSASHIS, OR BENNIHANAS.


Yeah it would be nice but to be honest, I am glad Friday's is coming to Moore because I live in Moore and driving from Moore to Friday's on NorthWest Expressway is a huge pain in the butt!

----------


## zcamaro70

I asked around a little more and everyone keeps saying that a Hooters is going in somewhere on the westside of I-35 around 19th street.  I am in no way 100% sure but everyone keeps saying that it is going in. (I know everyone is just so excited to hear about this! j/k)
  The Friday's restaurant I have heard about for several years coming to Moore.  What I heard was Fridays (corporation/franchise?) bought land around I-35 and 19th street several years ago.  When Friday's got the land appraised before building they found out the land was worth more to sell it.  Supposedly Friday's made enough money on the sale of the land to pay for construction on 2 stores.
  This is only what I have heard going on right now and in now way do I claim the info to be 100%.  Only thing certain I can say is the Warren Theaters is looking at a first week of April opening.

----------


## DVDFreaker

> I asked around a little more and everyone keeps saying that a Hooters is going in somewhere on the westside of I-35 around 19th street.  I am in no way 100% sure but everyone keeps saying that it is going in. (I know everyone is just so excited to hear about this! j/k)
>   The Friday's restaurant I have heard about for several years coming to Moore.  What I heard was Fridays (corporation/franchise?) bought land around I-35 and 19th street several years ago.  When Friday's got the land appraised before building they found out the land was worth more to sell it.  Supposedly Friday's made enough money on the sale of the land to pay for construction on 2 stores.
>   This is only what I have heard going on right now and in now way do I claim the info to be 100%.  Only thing certain I can say is the Warren Theaters is looking at a first week of April opening.


Hooters would be nice, the food is average though but I would go there for the hot girls! Whoo!!!

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

MAN, I hate Hooters. Expensive and sub-par food, expensive beer, and waitresses that wear too much makeup and tight clothes when they shouldn't be.

It's so...Exploitative of men. I feel like I'm in a strip bar when I'm in a Hooters.

----------


## oneforone

> MAN, I hate Hooters. Expensive and sub-par food, expensive beer, and waitresses that wear too much makeup and tight clothes when they shouldn't be.
> 
> It's so...Exploitative of men. I feel like I'm in a strip bar when I'm in a Hooters.


Hooter's is nothing more than PG-13 strip club. The waitresses are your buddies as long as your spending money. Just like strippers in a strip club. The food lousy just like in a strip club. The alcohol is watered down just like in a strip club.

----------


## AmyOKC

> I love hearing about new businesses coming to moore.. I heard thata Chil-fil-a is coming to the shops in moore anda bed bath and beyond.. any other rumors oh yeah i also heard aT.G.I Fridays is being built by lowes...



Oh... i was hoping you were going to be referring to something fun - like H&M. (I hear "stores", i think "shopping"!) Since Chik-fil-a is just junk food. Bummer.

That probably won't help this town with the weight loss situation, will it?

----------


## khowe22

Chik-Fil-A's breakfast is pretty good.  Chicken biscuits.....mmmmmmm!

----------


## metro

Actually Chic-Fil-A takes a much healthier approach to their fast food than most competitors. They use healthy oils when frying, they offer fruit cups as an option instead of fries and you can get a whole wheat bun instead of a white bun full of processed junk.

----------


## oudirtypop

Chick-fil-a is not coming to moore at this time. I talked with the owner in norman and he said the plans got cancelled.

----------


## Intrepid

> Chick-fil-a is not coming to moore at this time. I talked with the owner in norman and he said the plans got cancelled.


yeah, we learned that back in October...in an earlier post within this thread.

----------


## SeinfeldBlock

Ugh, I want to move.  I live in the apt complexes next to the golf course, and with all of this stuff coming in, and the new high school, they will be down the tube faster than Warren Theater's grand opening.

I'm way sad about Chick-Fil-A not coming.  I was seriously craving some chicken biscuits.

So if Best Buy is moving in, what's the deal with the Crossroads one?  I heard it's about to bust anyway.  All of the south OKC clientele (and not the good kind) will be filtering into Moore?

----------


## Jesseda

I know what you are saying, I live off eagle drive.. 19th is a nightmare already. Its nice to see all the new businesses in moore, but we do not have the roads up to date, and we are now experiencing the problems. gridlock on 19th bridge and up to santa fe. Just wait till the new highschool, new theater, new bestbuy and bed bath and beyond, the new lifestyle center, the new development from aldi's up to the church by eagle drive is all complete. i would say a extra 10,000 cars up and down 19th street a day by end of summer... WE NEED MORE LANES NOW NOT LATER WE NEEDED THEM A YEAR AGO!!!!! I sometime feel like going to city hall and  :Fighting32:   :Fighting32:   :Fighting40:   :Numchucks:   :Boxing2:   :Beaten Fish:   and just to throw it in :Texas Sucks:

----------


## zcamaro70

P.S.- I heard a Target is going in next to homedepot on the south side of 19th.  Not a Super Target, just a regular one.  I don't think its a good move with the one so close in Norman.
On another note, construction to widen Santa Fe between 4th and 19th is 'supposed' to be done before Southmoore opens.

----------


## Turanacus

all of my friends in tulsa are bragging to me about tulsa getting a dave and busters before OKC

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> all of my friends in tulsa are bragging to me about tulsa getting a dave and busters before OKC


Do you have a link or something supporting this?

----------


## Turanacus

can't find a thing on the net, but i've heard from multiple sources in different circles.

----------


## JB1975

> all of my friends in tulsa are bragging to me about tulsa getting a dave and busters before OKC


Dear lord. Only Tulsans would brag about something like that. Whatever helps them sleep at night.

----------


## Turanacus

so i hear that a land owner has a piece behind the best buy in the 71st & Mingo area, by the huge church (across from Union HS), and he sold the land to Dave and Busters.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

I love D&B's. I'd drive to Tulsa for it if they did get one...Although I think it would do better in OKC...Say...IN PLACE OF TOBY KEITH'S. Perfect location for it really  :Big Grin:

----------


## SeinfeldBlock

I would drive to Tulsa to go to Dave & Buster's too.  

Does anyone else think those apts will go down the drain with all the commerical development around them?

----------


## MikeLucky

> I would drive to Tulsa to go to Dave & Buster's too.  
> 
> Does anyone else think those apts will go down the drain with all the commerical development around them?


nah.  Those aren't normal apartments.  They are actually owned and run by the company that owns the golf course - Lindsey Management.  They will be will fine.  There is a Lindsey Course in Derby Kansas outside of Wichita and they not only have apartments, but very nice houses surrounding the course.  I was hoping they would do that with the Moore course.

Lindsey Management co., Inc. affordable apartment homes, executive suites, golf courses in Arkansas, Alabama, Kansas, Mississippi, Missouri, Nebraska, Oklahoma, Tennessee and Texas.

----------


## SeinfeldBlock

Well I live there, I'm familiar with the  management, etc..... and trust me, they aren't as pretty on the inside as they are on the outside.  I'm hoping that the golf course keeps them decent.

----------


## DVDFreaker

> P.S.- I heard a Target is going in next to homedepot on the south side of 19th.  Not a Super Target, just a regular one.  I don't think its a good move with the one so close in Norman.
> On another note, construction to widen Santa Fe between 4th and 19th is 'supposed' to be done before Southmoore opens.



If this is true, that is pretty stupid although it would save me gas from going to Target in Norman though but I do prefer Best Buy though

----------


## DVDFreaker

What is Dave and Buster's? I never heard of it

----------


## OKCDrummer77

I've seen commercials for it.  It looks like the concept of Chuck E Cheese Pizza, but for adults.

----------


## DVDFreaker

> I've seen commercials for it.  It looks like the concept of Chuck E Cheese Pizza, but for adults.


Ahh, I am guessing the pizzas must be good

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Ahh, I am guessing the pizzas must be good


They've got full restaurants and bars in them. I don't recall ever having pizza in one, but I'm sure they sell it.

I DID have some bacon-wrapped, BBQ sauce covered shrimp kabobs that were like crack on a stick though.

Every one that I've ever been in has had a beer selection that rivals Tapwerks too (although it's in bottles vice being on tap).

----------


## SoonerDave

Okay, new rumor (?), haven't been here in a while...

How about the old Harrigan's on I-240 west of Penn becoming a HIDEAWAY PIZZA...??

Any confirmation/denial on that one from anybody?

-soonerdave

----------


## Martin

hideaway pizza?  haven't heard anything along those lines... but... seriously...

i would die and go to heaven if that happened.

-M

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Okay, new rumor (?), haven't been here in a while...
> 
> How about the old Harrigan's on I-240 west of Penn becoming a HIDEAWAY PIZZA...??
> 
> Any confirmation/denial on that one from anybody?
> 
> -soonerdave


I thought Outback was moving there.

----------


## SoonerDave

Well, not much telling, apparently, because I've heard probably half-a-dozen rumors about Outback, the old Don Pablo's, Hideaway, Home Depot, and Best Buy over the last, oh, six months, and none of them have been in the ballpark. 

I think there are just lots of ideas floating around. I would have to think Outback wants out of that relatively horrible location they're in right now behind Olive Gaggin', and surely that Harrigan's space is usable for something. The Hideaway rumor was relayed to me by someone who isn't necessarily in the real estate business, but certainly has ample opportunity to be in contact with those who *would* know.

I'd still like to have a BJ's and/or a Chik-fil-A close by. I hate that they cancelled the Moore plans (for Chik-fil-A), alhtough that would have been a bit far for us to consider convenient.

Nothing new emerging about possible tenants in I-240 Penn Phase II, eh?

And nothing new emerging about any new Super Targets or Super Wal Slums in the far SW OKC area, either, it seems...

Man, what good is a rumor mill without some good, meaty rumors?  :Big Grin: 

-SD

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Heck if I know. 

I don't know anybody that knows anybody that knows anybody in the know.

I get all my rumor stuff from here  :Big Grin:

----------


## SoonerDave

Maybe we could start a rumor that a BIG RUMOR was about to start circulating?

-dew

----------


## DVDFreaker

> hideaway pizza?  haven't heard anything along those lines... but... seriously...
> 
> i would die and go to heaven if that happened.
> 
> -M


Never heard of it but I would die and go to heaven if Godfather's pizza is back into town!!!

----------


## Jesseda

does anybody know whats going to go in the new lifestyle center that is being built south of gordman? Also the field just west of home depot, they are putting in a fire station

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

I thought somebody posted a link to that a while back.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> does anybody know whats going to go in the new lifestyle center that is being built south of gordman? Also the field just west of home depot, they are putting in a fire station


http://www.mooreed.com/RIVERWALK%20aerial%209-24-07.pdf

That doesn't list actual stores though :/

----------


## SoonerDave

> Never heard of it but I would die and go to heaven if Godfather's pizza is back into town!!!


No kidding!!! 

For my money, Godfather's Italian Sausage pizza was *the best* pizza I ever had. They *never* scrimped on the quantity of meats/toppings, and it had an absolutely FABULOUS flavor. No one in town right now comes close, and that includes Hideaway (and Hideaway is really good).

They disappeared from the local scene once, then re-emerged with several locations across town, then migrated to delivery-only, then disappeared forever. Alas.  :Frown: 

-Sd

----------


## Jesseda

my dad use to take me to godfathers every monday around lunch in the summer when i was out of school, they had a small buffet but it was so damn good, they had the best pizza ever, i can not believe they are gone, why?

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

There are several Godfather's Pizza places still in the state...Too bad that most of them are convenience store type joints.

Godfathers Restaurant Locator - locate a Godfathers Pizza restaurant near you

----------


## MrZ

I used to be a delivery driver for Godfather's Pizza at 89th & Penn around 1990. Went home with one just about every night. Good stuff but after a while I was craving Pizza Hut or Domino's lol

----------


## SoonerDave

> I used to be a delivery driver for Godfather's Pizza at 89th & Penn around 1990. Went home with one just about every night. Good stuff but after a while I was craving Pizza Hut or Domino's lol


lol kinda reminds me of a gal I went to high school with - she lived down the street from me, and worked at Braum's one summer. I thought that was kinda cool, but she said after she worked there about a week, the sight of ice cream almost made her ill  :Smile:   Apparently, you start slinging ice cream early in the day, no matter how careful you are, you get "slop" on your apron/outfit, and apparently it doesn't take long to start smelling like spoiled milk...particularly on those hot summer Oklahoma days...

Doesn't make me want Godfather's any less, however  :Smile: 

-David

----------


## zcamaro70

Quick Rumor Update:
I am backtracking on my earlier comments on Chick-fil-a in Moore.  I spoke with several people and it should open next to Chili's by Feb. 09 or sooner.  Norman one should be open later this fall.   Remember this is all a rumor!  If you happen to stop by Starbucks next to Chili's ask some of the workers, I heard they were told as well of the Chick-fil-a.

----------


## DVDFreaker

> Quick Rumor Update:
> I am backtracking on my earlier comments on Chick-fil-a in Moore.  I spoke with several people and it should open next to Chili's by Feb. 09 or sooner.  Norman one should be open later this fall.   Remember this is all a rumor!  If you happen to stop by Starbucks next to Chili's ask some of the workers, I heard they were told as well of the Chick-fil-a.


If this is really going to happen then I would be really pleased, I am really tired going to Crossroads Mall just to get Chikfila

----------


## khowe22

> If this is really going to happen then I would be really pleased, I am really tired going to Crossroads Mall just to get Chikfila


It is happening.  From a VERY reliable source.  There also will be a SMALL shopping strip next to it.  Not sure if Chik Fil A will be physically connected to it or not.  I will ask next time I speak with the guy.

----------


## DVDFreaker

> It is happening.  From a VERY reliable source.  There also will be a SMALL shopping strip next to it.  Not sure if Chik Fil A will be physically connected to it or not.  I will ask next time I speak with the guy.


That's good news...now only if Godfather's will come back....

----------


## SeinfeldBlock

Glad it's a small shopping strip!  Speaking of that whole area (Starbuck's)... every time I go to that particular Starbucks in Moore the coffee seems to be not so... hot.  My friend and I have realized that.  Where's the HOT coffee?

I think we should rally for a Dunkin' Donuts.

----------


## Jesseda

I was not that impressed with the temp of the coffee as well, i can drink my coffee before it can cool off, but at the starbucks in moore, it was luke warm i had to throw the last bit out because i hate cold or cool tasting coffee, but i know this is funny but the hot teas and coffee at russell stovers candy factory by buffalo wild wings has some hot hot hot coffee.. and the hot peppermint tea is really really good, you get a large to go cup of hot herbal tea for 90 cents, you cant beat that

----------


## flintysooner

I go there several times each week and mine is scalding.  I've never had anything other than really hot coffee.  But I always buy black coffee.

I like the new Starbucks on Western south of 89th Street, too.

----------


## pearlbluevtx

Re: Starbucks in Moore - I frequent that store about 2 times per week and a friend usually has coffee from there every other day.  I - out of all of my times, since it's opening, ie - A LOT - have only had one time where I had a hot mocha that wasn't too hot.  And you know what I did - I asked them to re-make it ... and they did! Wow - what a concept. Ask them to redo it for you if you're not happy and they will.  At least for the few people I know that go to the Moore Starbucks, I haven't heard of any of those complaints except for one time for myself.

----------


## soonerkev

I frequent the Moore Starbucks as well and my drink is always hot, and the staff is always friendly.

----------


## SeinfeldBlock

The staff is friendly, but I asked them to make it hotter last time, and the guy was like "then the milk will scald and it will not taste good."  So...I used your "concept" and it didn't work for me.   I'm used to getting coffee in the NJ/NYC/PA/MD area, and they have hoooottttttt coffee there.  I'm just not going to that particular Starbucks anymore.  

I don't want to get all the Starbucks-lovers chasing me, but geez, even my non-coffee drinking friends noticed it.  It's cold before I get to 40 on the way to work.

----------


## pearlbluevtx

Sorry Seinfeld. My tone was a bit sarcastic and I apologize for that.

----------


## SoonerDave

> That's good news...now only if Godfather's will come back....


I sent Godfather's a message about them having any chance of making a comeback in the OKC area....she said she'd refer my question to their site team and get back to me.

We'll see.

-Sd

Godfather's Italian Sausage Pizza RULES!!

----------


## DVDFreaker

> I sent Godfather's a message about them having any chance of making a comeback in the OKC area....she said she'd refer my question to their site team and get back to me.
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> -Sd
> 
> Godfather's Italian Sausage Pizza RULES!!


Awesome!!!!

----------


## DVDFreaker

> I go there several times each week and mine is scalding.  I've never had anything other than really hot coffee.  But I always buy black coffee.
> 
> I like the new Starbucks on Western south of 89th Street, too.


Yeah, I just went to the new Starbucks on South Western today and it's really nice!

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> I sent Godfather's a message about them having any chance of making a comeback in the OKC area....she said she'd refer my question to their site team and get back to me.
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> -Sd
> 
> Godfather's Italian Sausage Pizza RULES!!


I don't know if they have ANY standalone stores left.

Would be cool though.

----------


## DVDFreaker

> I don't know if they have ANY standalone stores left.
> 
> Would be cool though.


They have none unfortanely

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

I wonder if they still use that same sausage in the locations they DO have. Because (like SoonerDave) I LOVED that stuff.

----------


## DVDFreaker

> I wonder if they still use that same sausage in the locations they DO have. Because (like SoonerDave) I LOVED that stuff.


Yeah they do, I tried it a few months ago at a gas station like 30 minutes away from Yukon and they still do have the same sausage, it was soooooooooooooooo good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Sweet.

Maybe I'll track one down today.

----------


## DVDFreaker

> Sweet.
> 
> Maybe I'll track one down today.


Let me know how is it!

----------


## cindyl57

I have done some mystery shopping..and I know from job descriptions that Starbucks gives their Mystry Shoppers a thermometer and have them order the same drink...Not remembering which one as I never did shop for them, but as soon as they pull away from the window, they are to check the temperature of the drink...
And answer a few questions about service...

Godfathers Pizza...Yummmm I took my kids there often back then...
The one in Moore is now a Mexican resturant..with pretty good food...
And reasonable prices too...Los Vaqueros..I think..

And My daugter and gson will be glad to hear that the Chick Fillet is back on...

----------


## SeinfeldBlock

I see Godfather's in convenience stores in southern Oklahoma a lot.  I never knew it had such a following!!!

----------


## Martin

guess i'm not the diehard fan, but if you're jonesing for some godfathers... according to their website it appears that a truckstop on i-35 & ne 122nd serves up a limited menu.  if you can't picture the location, it's just southwest from cracker barrel.

-M

----------


## pearlbluevtx

mmm - that Godfather's location is located inside the LOVES Country Store fueling station. FYI. Just filled up there and saw the sign and thought of this thread ... but it doesn't seem too appealing to me to eat there (dirty looking & fuel/greasy feeling!!)

----------


## Martin

^
blech, no doubt...  though it may be worth it to those diehard godfathers fans.  i remember driving to shawnee several years ago just to go to a gas station that sells _taco tico_.

-M

----------


## SeinfeldBlock

Taco Tico!!!!!!! I forgot about that place.  You know what sucks though?  The lack of Dairy Queen.  I'll have to drive to Chickasha just to go there at some point.  Why can't we have DQ?

----------


## DVDFreaker

> Taco Tico!!!!!!! I forgot about that place.  You know what sucks though?  The lack of Dairy Queen.  I'll have to drive to Chickasha just to go there at some point.  Why can't we have DQ?



I don't like Diary Queen but I do like their cherry limeades, I wonder what happened, it used to be popular and was almost everywhere and then bam, it disappeared forever

----------


## DVDFreaker

Is Love's in front of Frontier City next to waffle house or something like that? I might go to there to get Godfather's

----------


## MikeLucky

> Taco Tico!!!!!!! I forgot about that place.  You know what sucks though?  The lack of Dairy Queen.  I'll have to drive to Chickasha just to go there at some point.  Why can't we have DQ?


There is actually a stand alone Taco Tico in Shawnee.  I ate there the other day when I was driving through town.  Taco Tico's are all over Wichita where I grew up and I wanted to see if this one still had the same food.  And it was exactly as I remember it growing up.

As for DQ.... I am pretty sure Sonic and Braum's have a lot to do with DQ not being in the metro area...... just my theory......

----------


## Jesseda

okay my wife and i drove to a taco tico in mcloud about a year or so ago to get the taco tico fix.. is taco tico still in mcloud??? i am in need of my fix again.. i love that place, wasnt there one in moore? I remember there was a taco place when i was a kid, it was east of 12th street and on broadway... it had like a little cheap playgorund outside as well

----------


## MikeLucky

> okay my wife and i drove to a taco tico in mcloud about a year or so ago to get the taco tico fix.. is taco tico still in mcloud??? i am in need of my fix again.. i love that place, wasnt there one in moore? I remember there was a taco place when i was a kid, it was east of 12th street and on broadway... it had like a little cheap playgorund outside as well


according to their website these are the OK locations:

*Claremore*
905 N. Lynn Riggs Blvd.
918-342-0050

*Duncan*
11 S. 81 Hwy.
580-255-3995

*Elgin*
7417 US Hwy. 277
580-492-5708

*Guymon*
408 NW 21st St.
580-338-8323

*Pawhuska*
140 E. Main
918-287-4992

*Shawnee*
1809 N. Harrison
405-878-0200

*Tulsa*
8720 E. 21st, Suite 201
918-728-7388

----------


## SoonerDave

Dairy Queen used to have a rather substantial presence in the Oklahoma City market about, oh, twenty or thirty years ago. As I recall, they were all franchised/owned under the name of Dunn, and they were all "Dunn's Dairy Quenn." 

Heck, most of the formerly DQ buildings are still readily recognizable by their trademark A-framed building and red-tile roof. Many of them have long since either been torn down or converted into other things like chinese take-out places. There's one over on May Avenue south of 59th, one on the south side of 59th east of Western, at least those are the ones that come to mind fairly readily.

My biggest thing at DQ was the _blizzards._ Oreo blizzards, to be exact - and since then it seems everyone and their dog are ripping off the concept, and none of them taste as good - I suspect its the unique brand of DQ softserve that made them so good.

The last one I had was at a DQ in Norman that was closed-and-dozed about two years ago. They are quite prevalent in Texas, however...

-sd

----------


## MikeLucky

> Dairy Queen used to have a rather substantial presence in the Oklahoma City market about, oh, twenty or thirty years ago. As I recall, they were all franchised/owned under the name of Dunn, and they were all "Dunn's Dairy Quenn." 
> 
> Heck, most of the formerly DQ buildings are still readily recognizable by their trademark A-framed building and red-tile roof. Many of them have long since either been torn down or converted into other things like chinese take-out places. There's one over on May Avenue south of 59th, one on the south side of 59th east of Western, at least those are the ones that come to mind fairly readily.
> 
> My biggest thing at DQ was the _blizzards._ Oreo blizzards, to be exact - and since then it seems everyone and their dog are ripping off the concept, and none of them taste as good - I suspect its the unique brand of DQ softserve that made them so good.
> 
> The last one I had was at a DQ in Norman that was closed-and-dozed about two years ago. *They are quite prevalent in Texas, however...*
> 
> -sd


Actually, according to billboards, the DQ is a _Texas stop sign_......

 :LolLolLolLol:

----------


## DVDFreaker

> Dairy Queen used to have a rather substantial presence in the Oklahoma City market about, oh, twenty or thirty years ago. As I recall, they were all franchised/owned under the name of Dunn, and they were all "Dunn's Dairy Quenn." 
> 
> Heck, most of the formerly DQ buildings are still readily recognizable by their trademark A-framed building and red-tile roof. Many of them have long since either been torn down or converted into other things like chinese take-out places. There's one over on May Avenue south of 59th, one on the south side of 59th east of Western, at least those are the ones that come to mind fairly readily.
> 
> My biggest thing at DQ was the _blizzards._ Oreo blizzards, to be exact - and since then it seems everyone and their dog are ripping off the concept, and none of them taste as good - I suspect its the unique brand of DQ softserve that made them so good.
> 
> The last one I had was at a DQ in Norman that was closed-and-dozed about two years ago. They are quite prevalent in Texas, however...
> 
> -sd



Yeah, so true, there is like a zillion Diary Queens in Texas but I don't even see a Braum's in Texas yet

----------


## MikeLucky

> Yeah, so true, there is like a zillion Diary Queens in Texas but I don't even see a Braum's in Texas yet


There are many Braum's in Texas.....

Braum's Ice Cream!

----------


## DVDFreaker

> There are many Braum's in Texas.....
> 
> Braum's Ice Cream!


Thanks, I haven't been to Texas in 5 years so I can't remember seeing a Braum's

----------


## SeinfeldBlock

> Dairy Queen used to have a rather substantial presence in the Oklahoma City market about, oh, twenty or thirty years ago. As I recall, they were all franchised/owned under the name of Dunn, and they were all "Dunn's Dairy Quenn." 
> 
> Heck, most of the formerly DQ buildings are still readily recognizable by their trademark A-framed building and red-tile roof. Many of them have long since either been torn down or converted into other things like chinese take-out places. There's one over on May Avenue south of 59th, one on the south side of 59th east of Western, at least those are the ones that come to mind fairly readily.
> 
> My biggest thing at DQ was the _blizzards._ Oreo blizzards, to be exact - and since then it seems everyone and their dog are ripping off the concept, and none of them taste as good - I suspect its the unique brand of DQ softserve that made them so good.
> 
> The last one I had was at a DQ in Norman that was closed-and-dozed about two years ago. They are quite prevalent in Texas, however...
> 
> -sd


I completely agree with the Blizzards!  You say that they are all the same (blizzards, blasts, mixes from Braum's) but they are not.  I was raised in a small town on the border of Texas.  There is still a DQ in my hometown.  I still get a Blizzard when I visit.  DQ is the Texas stop sign, just like Sonic is the OK stop sign.

----------


## SoonerDave

You won't catch ME saying they're all the same, cuz they just AREN'T!!   :Smile: 

My family went on a driving trip to Orlando several years ago, and on the way back home driving through Georgia my wife spotted a DQ. 

DING DING DING!!!!

Mandatory Oreo Blizzard Stop!!!

And it was WONDERFUL. INCREDULICIOUS, in fact.

-sd

----------


## windowphobe

Every summer I take a road trip (usually 4000+ miles), and I will always visit at least one Dairy Queen.  (In 2007, it was the DQ in Galesburg, Illinois.)

----------


## CCOKC

The only reason to stop at DQ is for a large dipped cone, period.

----------


## SeinfeldBlock

> You won't catch ME saying they're all the same, cuz they just AREN'T!!  
> 
> My family went on a driving trip to Orlando several years ago, and on the way back home driving through Georgia my wife spotted a DQ. 
> 
> DING DING DING!!!!
> 
> Mandatory Oreo Blizzard Stop!!!
> 
> And it was WONDERFUL. INCREDULICIOUS, in fact.
> ...


I don't think I meant you, I think I meant someone else, haha.  I think the quote and my comment got all out of sorts...  I know your feeling about spotting a DQ! I was driving back from the East Coast with my fiance, and I saw a DQ and we both flipped out.  It was in Virginia.  IT was soooooooooooo good.  Sad thing though, I don't think I was excited as when I saw a Sonic in Arkansas.  Never knew I'd miss those cheeseburgers so much....

----------


## SoonerDave

Okedoke, new rumor.....

The Pearl's restaurant along I-240 that closed rather abruptly a couple of weeks ago is going to become...........

..an Old Chicago restaurant!

Don't know about anyone else, but I think that's a GOOD thing! Supposedly the Old Chicago people made Pearl's "an offer they couldn't refuse" for the building. Prolly kills any chance of the Hideaway-to-the-old-Harrigan's happening. 

Other rumors/rumblings: 

* The story that Home Depot at I-240 and Shields was going to move west, essentially into the parking lot of the Walnut Square shopping center, has apparently gone kaput - and apparently very recently. Not sure why, although there are some indications it may have something to do with a change in the I-240 interchange rebuild plans. 

* Outback at I-240 and Penn is, or perhaps was, interested in moving to the Harrigan's location. That may have been indirectly tied to the prospective Home Depot move, so take it with a grain of salt either way.

* Already early talk about the future of at least a portion of Crossroads Mall as a non-retail entity, possibly including some remodeling into - get this - senior living space!?! Wacky rumor, I'll admit. 

That's at least something new to chew on for now, folks...like I said, they're all rumors...nothing purported to be absolute fact, but just tidbits from people who would have reasonable sources.

-sd

----------


## soonerkev

Oh man I love Old Chicago, Great Pizza and Beer!

----------


## okclee

I have rumor info in regards to the Moore area Fritz Farms on 19th near the Home Depot. I know someone that knows Mrs. Fritz and she is saying that their will be a Target next to the Home Depot, not a Super Target as originally planned. Once again rumor only no facts other than word of mouth.

----------


## Jesseda

To me i just dont know why the just gut crossroads mall and turn it into a large indoor outlet mall.. I think it would be great way to reintroduce a large large dying mall, plus we currently do not have a oklahoma outlet mall.. and what a location and size for one...

----------


## MrZ

I saw a construction sign in front of the old Pearl's yesterday that said Old Chicago so I would say that rumor is true.

----------


## DVDFreaker

> I saw a construction sign in front of the old Pearl's yesterday that said Old Chicago so I would say that rumor is true.


Cool, although I never heard of the restaurant but if they said it has great pizza, I'm trying it then!

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Cool, although I never heard of the restaurant but if they said it has great pizza, I'm trying it then!


They've got about 100 beers, and pretty good food (for a chain restaurant anyway).

----------


## DVDFreaker

> I have rumor info in regards to the Moore area Fritz Farms on 19th near the Home Depot. I know someone that knows Mrs. Fritz and she is saying that their will be a Target next to the Home Depot, not a Super Target as originally planned. Once again rumor only no facts other than word of mouth.


Whatever happened to Best Buy? It would be nice to have a Target in Moore

----------


## soonerkev

Best Buy is going to happen, it will be built near JCPenney's.

----------


## DVDFreaker

> They've got about 100 beers, and pretty good food (for a chain restaurant anyway).


I don't care about the beer, beer is gross

----------


## Easy180

> I don't care about the beer, beer is gross


Sacrilege!!

 :Smiley051:

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> I don't care about the beer, beer is gross

----------


## Easy180

The big-box retailer will occupy 30,038 square feet with plans to open in late 2008

Got this from the city's website....Does anyone know if this will be an average sized Best Buy?

Just wondering since the one in Norman seems much smaller than the Crossroads location

----------


## Jesseda

Its going to be almost half the size of the best buy at crossroads..

----------


## SoonerDave

Actually, a smaller BB in Moore makes sense, because I was told by a BB employee that they are NOT going to shut down the Crossroads location, which didn't make sense to me. 

He said the only possibility is that the Crossroads BB might move west, farther down I-240, and my inference from that was in a location to compete with Circuit City's new location in the I-240 Penn Plaza. Even at that, you still have two BB's in fairly close proximity to each other. If they make a really small store in Moore, that almost starts to make sense - smaller/simpler inventory, and if you need a slightly bigger-ticket item, go to the bigger store.

Dunno how its all going to play out. We'll see, I s'pose...

I still want a BARNES AND NOBLE somewhere on the south side. You know, we DO read books on occasion south of SW 74th....have to have something to do after we run to our outhouses....

-soonerdave

----------


## flintysooner

I found this about Best Buy:  Best Buy | Investor Relations | Frequently Asked Questions



> How big are Best Buy stores? 
> 
> We are currently building Best Buy stores in the United States in three sizes -- 45,000 square feet, 30,000 square feet, and 20,000 square feet - depending on the size of the market. However, in the past we have built stores as big as 58,000 square feet. In Canada, Future Shop stores average 27,000 square feet`and Canadian Best Buy stores are 30,000 or 36,000 square feet.


A Barnes and Noble would be nice but I've been told it isn't very likely.

----------


## Martin

wow... unless the crossroads bestbuy moves to around 74th & penn, that just seems like oversaturating the market to me.  if the moore location goes in, you'll have a bb on main & i-35 in norman, one on 19th & i-35 in moore and another on i-240 & i-35 in okc... it seems that they'll be competing with each other.

-M

----------


## okclee

Don't under-estimate the Moore population boom that is occuring, especially east of I-35. If any other competitor (Circuit City, Ultimate, Conns, etc.) were to open a Moore location it would take away from both the Norman and the South Bestbuys. Also Wal-mart has locations at the three locations mentioned along I-35.

----------


## flintysooner

I usually drive to Norman instead of Crossroads.  I will use the Moore store when it opens.

----------


## Martin

not that i'm underestimating moore... from bestbuy's perspective they'll have 3 stores that potentially cut into each other's profitability. if people are willing to drive all the way to norman just to go, why go through the expense of operating another store so close by? the stores are just stealing business from each other is all i'm saying. -M

----------


## okclee

I understand , and I would agree. Except if one of the Best Buy competitors were to open in the Moore location then the profitability would be cut as well. To answer your question, Best Buy could operate a smaller store and use the Norman or Moore for their large inventory. Therefore cutting some of the expense in order to make the Moore location feasible.

----------


## flintysooner

I disagree with you mmm.  If there were a Best Buy in Moore I would probably buy some stuff from them.  If I do have to use them I usually go to Norman but it is only marginally less irritating to me than Crossroads.  There are plenty of ways for me to buy stuff.

I am buying a home theater system now.  I looked at two small contractors and chose one of them.  

It is very competitive out there.

----------


## okclee

I have friends and family that live near the 19th and I-35 Moore area. The population growth there is unbelievable to me. I may be wrong but , I think it is the fastest growing area in the state in regards to residential housing construction. 

Also the traffic in that area is becoming worse every day.


Another question off the topic, but what is the sales tax rate in Moore??

----------


## Jesseda

you dont have to tell me i live off by 19th and I-35, i bought a house last summer off of 19th between telephone road and santa fe.. I didnt even notice the traffic when we bought, but we found out quick.. I love it that we can exit our quiet community and with on turn we have everything we need fron entertainment shopping and dinning, our kids love it and we are trying to avoid our tax dollars going to okc or norman, so a best buy will be great.. now we need a book store.

----------


## Martin

> i disagree with you mmm...


fair enough... obviously bb thinks the arrangement will work and i'm positive they've put more thought into a new location than my armchair quarterback analysis.

new home theatre, eh? what equipment did you decide on?





> also the traffic in that area is becoming worse every day.


totally agree. moore is way behind in beefing up the roads to accommodate extra traffic. traveling 19th has become a headache for many people. i don't think they'll get santa fe widened from two lanes in time to accommodate the new highschool... they waited till the building was practically finished before even start road construction... moore's never been good about maintaining or building adequate roads.

-M

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Yeah? What equipment?

----------


## flintysooner

In home theater room: LG 50" Plasma, Proficient front and rear speakers, JBL center and sub, LG upconvert DVD, Denon Receiver.  Rest of house has Proficient controller and speakers.  Wiring Solutions is doing it for me along with security.

Also talked to Home Theater Design Group and had a good demo there.

----------


## Martin

cool! sounds like you've got quite the setup.  -M

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

That sounds nice flintysooner!

I'm running a Denon receiver, Klipsch mains, center, surrounds, and sub. With a sammy DLP for display. Got the Xbox 360 for my soon to be obsolete HD DVD player, and a Denon for regular DVD's. I'm waiting for a GOOD BluRay player to be under $200 before I buy.

My receiver is also wired to speakers on the back porch as well as a pair in the master bedroom, each having their own remote controls and "zone", so they can all play different sources.

I wired it all myself. Next time though...I'll probably pay to have it done. That was a PITA.

----------


## Martin

i've got a klipsch setup, too and absolutely love 'em. klipsch makes some bad-to-the-bone speakers, imo. i've got those hooked to a decent yamaha receiver. sony 46" lcd for a display. aging sony dvd player that doesn't upscale... i think i'm going to get sony's bdp-550 when it comes out, probably this fall, to replace that. also have got a little dell hooked in as an htpc.

-M

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Yup...I looooove my Klipsch. I've even got their 5.1 setup on my computer.

----------


## Martin

are those rf-35's? looks like the exact same mains as i've got. i never did spring for klipsch's5.1 setup on my pc. still using some 10 year old yamaha's that still sound decent enough. -M

----------


## flintysooner

The Proficient M4 controller supports 6 sources and 4 rooms with keypads with built in IR.  It seemed a good choice to me to control the rest of the house.   It was inexpensive, too.  Receiver is the Denon AVR 588 6.1.  I thought it was really inexpensive as well.  

Thanks for the images.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

mmm, Yup, they're the RF35's.

I'm using the 12" sub with them. Makes the doors to the house rattle.  :Big Grin:

----------


## DVDFreaker

I am dissapointed there won't be no bookstore in Moore, I guess I have to drive to Barnes and Noble in Norman  :Frown:

----------


## bkm645

> I am dissapointed there won't be no bookstore in Moore, I guess I have to drive to Barnes and Noble in Norman


It cost an arm and a leg to buy a book at Barnes and Noble or Borders.  Go to the library, or buy them online from a place like Half.com.  You can still look inside most books on Amazon, so it's like having a book store in your home.

----------


## DVDFreaker

> It cost an arm and a leg to buy a book at Barnes and Noble or Borders.  Go to the library, or buy them online from a place like Half.com.  You can still look inside most books on Amazon, so it's like having a book store in your home.


I don't buy them, I just like to read comics, the library doesn't have comics that I want to read so I go to Barnes and Noble for it

----------


## MikeLucky

> I don't buy them, I just like to read comics, the library doesn't have comics that I want to read so I go to Barnes and Noble for it


So the drive to Norman is just too inconvenient for you to mooch off of the bookstore......  Gee I can't figure out why there aren't more bookstores...... Maybe if you actually paid for the books rather than abuse the system, they would make enough money to put up more bookstores and there would be one where you live.....

----------


## SoonerDave

I don't mind buying from Barnes and Noble. I realize I'm paying a premium, but that's part of the environment.

My understandig was that a Barnes and Noble was, in fact, slated for SW OKC around 104th and May approximately a year ago when a Super WalMart was planned for that corner. WalMart long since backed out of that deal, and I presume the B&N did right along with it.

I STILL want a B&N in SW OKC!!!

----------


## DVDFreaker

> So the drive to Norman is just too inconvenient for you to mooch off of the bookstore......  Gee I can't figure out why there aren't more bookstores...... Maybe if you actually paid for the books rather than abuse the system, they would make enough money to put up more bookstores and there would be one where you live.....


Okay, whatever

----------


## Jesseda

Sephora is opening march 21 at 8 am inside j.c penneys.... I like this place, it is a bit pricey but great products

----------


## soonerkev

I encourage everyone to go to the City of Moore's website and fill out the citizen survey.  This is great way to voice our opinion on the traffic problems that we are encountering along the 19th street area.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Good idea!

----------


## Martin

i've just heard that the old harrigan's near i-240 & penn is in the process of being razed... perhaps there are some plans in the works for that outparcel?

-M

----------


## Jesseda

someone said old chicagos pizza is going in where harrigans used to be

----------


## Martin

nope... old chicago has already started renovating the former pearl's location in that same general area.  -M

----------


## Martin

drove by this evening and it's confirmed... the harrigan's building is being torn down.  looks like they did they back half of the structure today and will finish up the front half tomorrow. -M

----------


## DVDFreaker

Any idea what they are building in front of Ross, next to GNC, and next to Warren Theater?

----------


## Easy180

> Any idea what they are building in front of Ross, next to GNC, and next to Warren Theater?


I believe Ricky's is going in right in front of Ross

----------


## DVDFreaker

> I believe Ricky's is going in right in front of Ross


I wish that place is shut down, my father and I tried Ricky's years ago and it has the worst mexican food we ever tasted

----------


## soonerkev

> Any idea what they are building in front of Ross, next to GNC, and next to Warren Theater?


Next to Warren is the new Bryan Harley Davidson

----------


## DVDFreaker

> Next to Warren is the new Bryan Harley Davidson


Bleah  :Smiley236:

----------


## Jesseda

i know bleah, I wonder how the noise will be at that biker super store? All they need now is a bar nest to the shop then we would have a biker resort..Nothing against bikers, but what a crazy location next to all the restaurants that are planned and the movie theater.. Seems like it will be outof place, like the tractore supply store by shoe carnival and kohls

----------


## pearlbluevtx

Jesseda - I don't think it will be a big deal. If you notice at I-40 & Council (I think), that whole development over there, they have a new HD store too.  I think I've heard it's a nicer store than this one but I think it won't be bad to have a HD store there. Just my thought ...

----------


## MrZ

You think it is just bikers that like Harley? I bet the majority of the purchases are from weekend warrior middle class guys. Those are the demographic that will be shopping in the area. Don't always judge a book by it's cover,

----------


## cindyl57

Let me see now..A few years ago I would probably thought the same thing about Bikers...But now that we own a Bike...
We are members of Star Touring and Riding. An National and International Bike Association that promotes safe and family Bike riding...We also support Feed the Children. It is a Yamaha based Group, although not being picky like the HOGS, we allow all bikes in. Our first bike was a Yamaha, now we have a Harley Ultra Classic..
The president of Chapter 378 is now A Police officer from Midwest City. The Pres that we did have that started the Chapter owns his own Insurance Company...
Our Doctor rides a Harley. 

Have you been to the New Harley World on I40and Rockwell.  It is a showcase...

Also the new name for Bryan Harley Davidson is "Fort Thunder"

Oh one more thing about the restruarants in the area...
It seems like our Chapter loves to eat...We always ride to eat it seems, so I can only imagine that they will love Us...

----------


## soonerkev

Heard that Falcones Italian Restaurant is looking to open a place.  They have some good stuff and it is by far the closest thing in the metro to true Italian food.

----------


## okclee

Any info on what is being built just south of the Warren Theater?? 

It is a rather large looking building, directly south.

----------


## Intrepid

> I believe Ricky's is going in right in front of Ross


Ricky's is going to move again?  They just moved into the old Berkley's location in the same complex as Quizno's 

Granted, moving back near Ross would be a better location, but I can't imagine them wanting to move again.

I'm also with DVDFreaker....I've had some bad mexican food in my time and their's is near the top (or is it bottom) of the list.

----------


## soonerkev

> Any info on what is being built just south of the Warren Theater?? 
> 
> It is a rather large looking building, directly south.


Bryan Harley Davidson is building their new location, the name will change to Fort Thunder once they move.

----------


## LovableGoober

I had heard a rumor about a Fire Mountain being built on the Penney's side of the highway. Does anybody know anything about this?

----------


## Easy180

Thought someone posted about that several months ago and said that deal fell through....They wouldn't want any part of Furr's right now...That place is still crazy every single night

----------


## Intrepid

> That place is still crazy every single night


That they are!  And lunch is just as busy.

My ex mother-in-law works there and when I saw her up there during lunch one time, she mentioned there was a short period of about two weeks where the evening and weekend crowds did die down some, but after that, it's been virtually non-stop.

----------


## kevinpate

I suspect Furrs and Warren will see lots of the same folks.  park 1/2 way between and you've got your eve covered

----------


## okclee

> I suspect Furrs and Warren will see lots of the same folks.  park 1/2 way between and you've got your eve covered


That is to far to walk for the people that I have seen eating at Furrs.

----------


## OKCMallen

> Bleah


Haha, I respect your opinion, but having what amounts to a destination, luxury motorcycle joint establish in a nice building is good for the entire city.  There are groups of people, from bikers to wealthy enthusiasts, that want to get a Harley TShirt from whatever city they visit.  I hope Bryan builds a great one.  If it's good enough for Scottsdale (and every other substantial city in the country), then it's good enough for OKC.  Just my opinion.

----------


## Ginkasa

> If it's good enough for Scottsdale (and every other substantial city in the country), then it's good enough for OKC.  Just my opinion.



Excuse me, but I believe you mean "good enough for *Moore*"  :Wink:

----------


## Easy180

> Ricky's is going to move again?  They just moved into the old Berkley's location in the same complex as Quizno's 
> 
> Granted, moving back near Ross would be a better location, but I can't imagine them wanting to move again.
> 
> I'm also with DVDFreaker....I've had some bad mexican food in my time and their's is near the top (or is it bottom) of the list.


Intrepid...They only moved over to Berkley's temporarily until their building is done...I'm assuming they wanted to doze their old bldg well before the new one would be completed...Waiter told my wife they hate it over at the Berkley's location 

I'm not a fan of that place either...Much prefer Alfredo's if I'm sticking close to home, but at least the new build will be much nicer to look at than that craphole they were in

----------


## Intrepid

> Intrepid...They only moved over to Berkley's temporarily until their building is done...I'm assuming they wanted to doze their old bldg well before the new one would be completed...Waiter told my wife they hate it over at the Berkley's location 
> 
> I'm not a fan of that place either...Much prefer Alfredo's if I'm sticking close to home, but at least the new build will be much nicer to look at than that craphole they were in



Thanks for the info.

----------


## Intrepid

News9.com has a story and video on the new theater:

News9.com - Oklahoma City, OK - News, Weather, Video and Sports | Inside the new $30 million Warren Theatre

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

So you guys are saying that the building directly south of Warren Theatre is going to be a Harley joint?

Because it's HUGE, and there are cinderblock walls dividing the interior of that building into what looks like longitudinal thirds.

----------


## Intrepid

> So you guys are saying that the building directly south of Warren Theatre is going to be a Harley joint?
> 
> Because it's HUGE, and there are cinderblock walls dividing the interior of that building into what looks like longitudinal thirds.


I was wondering the same thing the other after going to Furrs

----------


## zcamaro70

From what I heard, it will have a restaurant inside.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> From what I heard, it will have a restaurant inside.


Maybe a restaurant the size of two Chili's. That place is like 100 yards deep.

----------


## Jesseda

Does anybody Know the names new stores for the new Riverwalk Plaza lifestyle center. The sign for the plaza says coming soon, I wonder what will go in? Also what ever happened to the target rumor?

----------


## FunkieMunkie

Bryan Harley Davidson is being built next to the new Warren Theatres.

----------


## cindyl57

> Maybe a restaurant the size of two Chili's. That place is like 100 yards deep.


If you are ever out by I 40 and Rockwell, check out the brand new Harley World...
It is huge and really decked out...and we bought our daughter a bike there, they have a special room that they bring it out in and they go over all the features of the Bike and then you ride it out of the room and into the parking lot...

The new name of Moore's Store  is Fort Thunder Harley Davidson, the old name was Bryan Harley Davidson...

----------


## pearlbluevtx

Hearsay is so entertaining ... I heard it was NOT going to have a restaurant.  Others - new ones I guess - do have restaurants in them or some of them do. However, I heard this was a company-owned store and they were not doing that ... seems like they said there were a lot of headaches with the cafe/grill inside or whatever it is. I've never been in a HD store that has a restaurant so not sure.




> From what I heard, it will have a restaurant inside.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> If you are ever out by I 40 and Rockwell, check out the brand new Harley World...
> It is huge and really decked out...and we bought our daughter a bike there, they have a special room that they bring it out in and they go over all the features of the Bike and then you ride it out of the room and into the parking lot...
> 
> The new name of Moore's Store  is Fort Thunder Harley Davidson, the old name was Bryan Harley Davidson...


Since I'll probably never own a Harley, I see no reason for me to go in there...So I'll take your word for it  :Smile: 

Gonna be a HUGE store, that's fo' sho'.

----------


## Easy180

Today was a good day for me

Took my usual route northward past JCPenney expecting to be in a 10 car line at the stop sign and what did I see

They finally made the middle lane a left turn lane as well onto 19th so it now matches the west side exit

Hallefreakinlullah

I just can't understand why it took them so long to figure that out

Appreciate it who ever got it done!

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Today was a good day for me
> 
> Took my usual route northward past JCPenney expecting to be in a 10 car line at the stop sign and what did I see
> 
> They finally made the middle lane a left turn lane as well onto 19th so it now matches the west side exit
> 
> Hallefreakinlullah
> 
> I just can't understand why it took them so long to figure that out
> ...


I noticed that too...Still just a bandaid on the problem that is the fact that the (brand new) intersection was designed by monkeys.

----------


## roontburger2006

Is anybody besides me excited about "Pho Lau" In that new little small section of shops coming in just south of Panda express and Rusty's?  It is the only store out of those connected stores off the service road right there that actually has a name title on it.  I love Pho!  I go to the one off of NW 23rd and Classen in the Asian district, and have also been to the one on 89th and Penn.  Definitely fun to eat if you like Vietnamese food and to try something different!  I'm glad I won't have to drive so far to get it for lunch!

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

Sweet! Vietnamese food!

----------


## soonerkev

Drove by the same shopping center and there is a coming soon sign for JR's BBQ.

----------


## Jesseda

yum another barb-q shop, i love it, we need italian food and some seafood and a cajun food place now in moore

----------


## Easy180

> yum another barb-q shop, i love it, we need italian food and some seafood and a cajun food place now in moore


Since Pearls has a little cash on hand from the sale of their location on S. Penn it would be wise of them to throw some down for one of the 4 restaurant spots to the south of Alfredo's

That would be very nice

In boozing news...Looks like the Mooney's Pub on Indian Hills has a Now Hiring sign...Hope it opens before my wife and I have our first kid in November cause I know I won't be going for a good while afterwards

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Since Pearls has a little cash on hand from the sale of their location on S. Penn it would be wise of them to throw some down for one of the 4 restaurant spots to the south of Alfredo's
> 
> That would be very nice
> 
> In boozing news...Looks like the Mooney's Pub on Indian Hills has a Now Hiring sign...Hope it opens before my wife and I have our first kid in November cause I know I won't be going for a good while afterwards


I'll christen that joint with you. It's right by the g/f's house.

----------


## Jesseda

I drove by the new barbaque place called JRs it looks really nice, does anybody know if this a chain restaurant or is this just a one location place? if chain restaurant has anybody ate there? is it good? I love barbaque lol.. Also whatare they digging up by fritts road on the north side, rumor was carls junior was goin in there somewhere  also there is  a sign for a bank but not in the same location?

----------


## Intrepid

> I drove by the new barbaque place called JRs it looks really nice, does anybody know if this a chain restaurant or is this just a one location place? if chain restaurant has anybody ate there? is it good? I love barbaque lol.. Also whatare they digging up by fritts road on the north side, rumor was carls junior was goin in there somewhere  also there is  a sign for a bank but not in the same location?


JR's has another location on the east I-35 service road in Norman, in the old Krispy Kreme location.

It is owned by good ole J.R. (Jim Ross) of WWE fame.

I personally have not eaten there yet, but have heard good things from several people.

----------


## kevinpate

JR is Jim Ross, long long long time wrestling announcer, dating back to early 80's, perhaps before, but he was the color voice for the group headed by Cowboy Bill Watts out of Bixby, mid-south may have been the name.  He was with others until he hit WWF, now WWE I understand.

May originally be from Norman, may not, but I do think the Norman store was his first permanent location.  there was at least one mobile setup before he took over the old KK location there by the westside Wally world.

I haven't eaten there, but i hear it's along the lines of what you'd expect for small chain bbq.  Me, I'm a big fan of Vann's Pig Stand and of the Red Zone, which is as good, at times better in my opinion, as Bob's in Ada, and Bob's is always very excellent, so that saying something.

----------


## Jesseda

thanks, when gas prices are down I might just take a day trip to ada, just to look around. I have never been to ada so that is on my to do list (visit all the towns in oklahoma) and now try bobs barbaque

----------


## SOONER8693

I ate at JR's last week in Norman for the first time. The food was good, but, way overpriced for the amount of food you got. Just my 2cents worth.

----------


## MrZ

JR's in Norman is pretty good food for a decent price. I will try the Moore location as it is a bit closer for me. Always nice to walk into a "themed" restaurant and have the owner wave hello and ask how your food was when you are done. Had that happen a few times.

----------


## Jesseda

well it sounds good to me, I will try it once it opens, I am so glad we now have selection of places to eat at in moore. 10 years ago it was mainly fast food.. Now all we need is a good seafood and cajun food place in town..Now i am just waiting on the best buy to open in moore, then there is almost no reason to shop in norman or okc, unless it special items from certain gift stores.

----------


## MonkeesFan

Are they still planning to build a Hooters in Moore, I heard rumors of it but I don't know if that is true or not

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

God I hope not...I hate that place.

----------


## zcamaro70

From what I was told, Hooters looked at moving to Moore but nothing ever came of it and it appears to not be happening.  As far as seafood, a RUMOR was a Papa Deux's was looking at moving here.  Take into account, restaurants will look at moving in and rumors will abound with nothing materializing.  Take the Papa Deux's with a grain of salt as I heard about it approx. 2 months ago and have heard nothing since.

----------


## Jesseda

papa deux, oh i wish this is true, i love them

----------


## Easy180

> papa deux, oh i wish this is true, i love them


Ditto

I would be more than happy with a Pearls in Moore

----------


## Bobby821

Does anyone know what they are building next to Dollar General and behind McDonalds and Braums on 12th off of City Ave. ??

----------


## Jesseda

rumor was about 3 years ago, a cracker barrel owned that land, but never built, maybe that might be the cracker barrel? Anyone else know?

----------


## cas

That should be a Marriott/Springhill Suites going in next to Dollar General.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

A hotel?

----------


## Jesseda

cool, i guess cracker barrel sold that land

----------


## cas

Actually that area has been approved for a hotel and a retail development.  I do not know which is actually going in.  You can go to the Moore City Council minutes from July 2, 2007 to read about it.  The property is owned by Maya Inn, Inc.

----------


## okcustu

what about that Starbucks by Home Depot there's a fancy sign for i would assume a shopping center called something farm. Does anyone know what else is goimng there?

----------


## Jesseda

I know fritts farms owns that property, as to what might go in, I dont know, Carls Jr is suppose to relocate there.

----------


## okcustu

cause that complents Starbucks well

----------


## flintysooner

> I know fritts farms owns that property, as to what might go in, I dont know, Carls Jr is suppose to relocate there.


The Carl's Jr is being built on the north side of 19th Street on the east side of the entrance directly north of Fritts Blvd at the light.

At the last P&Z meeting it was approved by the commission to allow about 80 of the mobile homes north of 19th to be moved to another location so that the Royal Rock Park shopping center could proceed.  The road extending north from 19th at the light at Fritts Blvd will be named Max Morgan Blvd and it is planned to connect to 17th street which then connects to Telephone Road.  

On the west side of the new Max Morgan Blvd at 19th Street (on the north side) is where BancFirst has purchased land for a new branch.

The Starbucks is on the south side of 19th Street on the Fritts Farm addition and is farther east - just west of the corner where the creek is located.

----------


## Intrepid

> On the west side of the new Max Morgan Blvd at 19th Street (on the north side) is where BancFirst has purchased land for a new branch.


YAY!!!  I'm so excited to have yet another bank branch.  Hopefully a new church will go in right beside it or in close proximity.  That would REALLY make my day.

----------


## flintysooner

> YAY!!!  I'm so excited to have yet another bank branch.  Hopefully a new church will go in right beside it or in close proximity.  That would REALLY make my day.


You can complain and whine and make fun of it all you want but without the out parcel sales the development of the rest of the center is made much more difficult financially.

BancFirst is a financially stable, Oklahoma company.  They very likely have customers in the market that would use a branch on 19th Street especially as fuel remains expensive.  The out parcel helps the developer attract other potential tenants.

Arvest is on Santa Fe just south of 19th.  IBC is just west on 19th.   There's a First Fidelity branch inside the Wal-mart and an American Bank south of 19th on the I-35 access road.  There's no BOK or BOA or Chase or any other banks that people using 19th might patronize.   Market area still appears to be under served in any number of segments.

----------


## Jesseda

I live very close to plaza towers elementry, so what its this royal rock shopping center, does anybody know what this is going to have? I knew they where getting rid of the trailor park, It must bea big plan to use all that land

----------


## SeinfeldBlock

Moore is getting a Best Buy, Moore is not getting a Best Buy, Crossroads Best Buy is closing, Crossroads Best Buy isn't closing, and there will be one in Moore, too......

the rumors go on and on.  

IS Moore actually getting a Best Buy?  Does anyone have any information on that?  I have seen sooo many rumors and would like to get an answer.

I saw the Royal Rock shopping center, I'm also wondering what would go in there.  I hope it's not a bunch of randomness.

----------


## Intrepid

> Moore is getting a Best Buy, Moore is not getting a Best Buy, Crossroads Best Buy is closing, Crossroads Best Buy isn't closing, and there will be one in Moore, too......
> 
> the rumors go on and on.  
> 
> IS Moore actually getting a Best Buy?  Does anyone have any information on that?  I have seen sooo many rumors and would like to get an answer.
> 
> I saw the Royal Rock shopping center, I'm also wondering what would go in there.  I hope it's not a bunch of randomness.



I figure that the big store being built just behind the new AT&T store is either Best Buy or Petsmart.

----------


## Intrepid

After I posted my last message, I found out some additional information from the Moore Econ Dev web site.  Click on the link for updated info:


MEDA: Retail - Announcements

----------


## Jesseda

Did some research on royal rock plaza in moore, it is going to be close to the same size as shopps in moore.... So far they have coming in a cinnabon,a shoe store no name yet given, a party store no name given yet, a hastings, a sporting good store, golds gym, petco and a Conns so far!!! they are going in phases they have a total of 40 acres to work with

----------


## Jesseda

Property Listings 


   this is the link for the shopping center information in moore and also some shopping center info on other local towns

----------


## MrZ

Oh joy, just think of the traffic once all that is built. The horror, the horror.

----------


## SeinfeldBlock

On the links, it had the proposed Super Target?  I didn't even know that was even a consideration for the space between The Fairways and Home Depot.  

On a side note, the phases of the development completely cover portions of the mobile home park. 

Granted, mobile home parks aren't exactly beautiful, but they are homes.  I'm wondering about property values in the area with all the commercial development.  

The traffic.....between Southmoore, a possible Super Target, and all of that stuff, 19th Street is going to be the ultimate nightmare.

----------


## Jesseda

I live in plaza towers right by the elementry, we bought one year ago, our house value went up so far $2,500, so thats pretty good for older smaller homes. The problem is the traffic is reallly bad on 19th as it is and 4th is not that great..Just wait till all this is built, but it is nice to have everything you need within walking distance, plus the little river park has plans to connect to the river walk, so there will be one large walking trail almost stretching the lenth of the city in the western part of moore..

----------


## Bobby821

> I live in plaza towers right by the elementry, we bought one year ago, our house value went up so far $2,500, so thats pretty good for older smaller homes. The problem is the traffic is reallly bad on 19th as it is and 4th is not that great..Just wait till all this is built, but it is nice to have everything you need within walking distance, plus the little river park has plans to connect to the river walk, so there will be one large walking trail almost stretching the lenth of the city in the western part of moore..


I always hate to see it when my property value goes up it just means less money in my pocket I hope it will soon level off or start going down some.

----------


## Jesseda

unless you are planning to sell, which i am not right away but maybe in 3 or 4 years, I want to live on the east side of moore by bryant and 12th, but for a young family starting out, it isnt much of a selection over in that area, houses are lot higher.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> On the links, it had the proposed Super Target?  I didn't even know that was even a consideration for the space between The Fairways and Home Depot.  
> 
> On a side note, the phases of the development completely cover portions of the mobile home park. 
> 
> Granted, mobile home parks aren't exactly beautiful, but they are homes.  I'm wondering about property values in the area with all the commercial development.  
> 
> The traffic.....between Southmoore, a possible Super Target, and all of that stuff, 19th Street is going to be the ultimate nightmare.


I heard they changed their minds and gonna be a regular Target, not a Super Target

----------


## Intrepid

> I heard they changed their minds and gonna be a regular Target, not a Super Target


I had heard the same. 

In fact, on the property listings link, it reads "Proposed Target", not "proposed Super Target".  Unless I'm looking in the wrong place.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> I had heard the same. 
> 
> In fact, on the property listings link, it reads "Proposed Target", not "proposed Super Target".  Unless I'm looking in the wrong place.


Yeah, it didn't say "Super" so it's a regular Target

----------


## SeinfeldBlock

> Yeah, it didn't say "Super" so it's a regular Target


Oops.  I apparently didn't read it correctly.  Thanks!

That's good though, I prefer regular stores to "super stores" anyway.  I always did like the non-super Targets especially.

----------


## MonkeesFan

> Oops.  I apparently didn't read it correctly.  Thanks!
> 
> That's good though, I prefer regular stores to "super stores" anyway.  I always did like the non-super Targets especially.


Yeah, me too

----------


## soonerwatcher

On the property listings page it says proposed Target but after clicking on the property and viewing the images it says proposed Super Target. But who knows it may be neither.

----------


## SeinfeldBlock

> On the property listings page it says proposed Target but after clicking on the property and viewing the images it says proposed Super Target. But who knows it may be neither.


Aha!  Maybe I'm not blind.  

Who knows?  I'd love to see a normal, non-super Target in Moore though.  I'd really enjoy it!

----------


## MonkeesFan

A super Target in Moore in unneccasary

----------


## greatdane

A Super Target in Moore would be great!

----------


## MonkeesFan

> A Super Target in Moore would be great!


Not really because the Super Target in Norman is not that far from Moore, that's why a regular Target makes sense

----------


## slick

Any idea what's going up next to Office Depot in Moore?  It looks big, and I'm hoping for something nice  :Smile: 

Even though I don't shop there, I think it might be an Old Navy, I don't know why, but it "feels" like it to me.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

> Did some research on royal rock plaza in moore, it is going to be close to the same size as shopps in moore.... So far they have coming in a cinnabon,a shoe store no name yet given, a party store no name given yet, a hastings, a sporting good store, golds gym, petco and a Conns so far!!! they are going in phases they have a total of 40 acres to work with


A Hastings? As in a record store?

Wow...I didn't know they were even still in business.

----------


## jsibelius

Really?!  A Hastings?  I love Hastings!  I would love not to have to traipse all the way to Norman to get there.  Moore is still a long way from Edmond, but it's better than Norman.  Somebody needs to convince them to put one in Edmond.  Maybe next time I drive through Amarillo, I'll have to stop and put a bug in someone's ear.

----------


## SeinfeldBlock

I want a good Bookstore.  The Barnes&Noble in Norman is terrible (imo, mainly because of the layout) and I'd be happy with a Hastings.  I'd really like a Borders...

I could really pass on another chain shoe store.  

I hope they are not building an Old Navy next to Office Depot, considering Gap, Inc., is about to bite the dust.

----------


## zcamaro70

slick,
Ok I might be a little off but if you are talking about the building just to the south of Waffle House/Carl's Jr. that is being built that would be a Bed Bath and Beyond that is under construction.  I was told the Ricky's was 60 days from completion but the guy didnt seem to sure he was going to finish in that time frame.

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

They're not moving fast at ALL on  Ricky's. Not that I care though...I tried it twice and couldn't stand it.

----------


## slick

> slick,
> Ok I might be a little off but if you are talking about the building just to the south of Waffle House/Carl's Jr. that is being built that would be a Bed Bath and Beyond that is under construction.  I was told the Ricky's was 60 days from completion but the guy didnt seem to sure he was going to finish in that time frame.


That's the building, glad to hear its a Bed Bath and Beyond (rather, my mom will be glad  :Smile:  )

----------


## soonerkev

Hey guys if you pick up the new Moore Monthly there is a section that talks about the Chick-Fil-A.  It appears it is going to happen and will be built in the Fritts Farm development near Starbucks.

----------


## Jesseda

DOING THE HAPPY DANCE  :Congrats:   :Smiley112:   :Hungry:

----------


## jawgie

Woo Hoo!!

----------


## MrZ

I went to JC Penny's the other day and noticed that the Best Buy building is taking shape pretty quick. It's far enough along you can tell what it will be.

----------


## slick

Well, it definitely looks like something is going on between the shopping center that has Alfredo's in it and Russell Stovers.  A sign for DH French Construction is up, and I searched there website (Home | DHFrench) and found nothing related to Moore.  They did have some other nice projects going on throughout the State, so I am hopeful that something nice will be coming to that area soon.
Any ideas on what it might be?  Italian restaurant maybe?

----------


## soonerkev

> Well, it definitely looks like something is going on between the shopping center that has Alfredo's in it and Russell Stovers.  A sign for DH French Construction is up, and I searched there website (Home | DHFrench) and found nothing related to Moore.  They did have some other nice projects going on throughout the State, so I am hopeful that something nice will be coming to that area soon.
> Any ideas on what it might be?  Italian restaurant maybe?


Well I do know that Falcones is supposed to be building store in the area, so maybe that is what this is.

----------


## slick

> Well I do know that Falcones is supposed to be building store in the area, so maybe that is what this is.


Really?  A Falcones?  Wow, that would be pretty nice, I like there pizza.  However, Falcones seems like a place thats better suited in a shopping center or something, not its own freestanding building (but hey, what does it matter, its still good pizza  :Smile:  ).

----------


## SeinfeldBlock

So excited about Chick-Fil-A!  They are building one in Norman in front of Hobby Lobby (literally it went up in 2 weeks it seems) and I was so jealous!  I loooooovveee that place.

----------


## cindyl57

Oh my grandson will be so so happy!!!!

----------


## soonerwatcher

> Well, it definitely looks like something is going on between the shopping center that has Alfredo's in it and Russell Stovers.  A sign for DH French Construction is up, and I searched there website (Home | DHFrench) and found nothing related to Moore.  They did have some other nice projects going on throughout the State, so I am hopeful that something nice will be coming to that area soon.
> Any ideas on what it might be?  Italian restaurant maybe?



I was told today by the manager of a nearby restaurant that that is going to be a Jimmy's Egg and a Dental Depot.

----------


## Bobby821

Anyone know what is being built behind Mc Donalds Braums and Grandy's on 12th street? The walls are up now and there is curbing in what looks to be the parking lot but no sign telling what the place is going to be. Seems to be in an awkword spot/location not very visible hmmm.

----------


## soonerkev

> Anyone know what is being built behind Mc Donalds Braums and Grandy's on 12th street? The walls are up now and there is curbing in what looks to be the parking lot but no sign telling what the place is going to be. Seems to be in an awkword spot/location not very visible hmmm.


It is going to be a Springhill Suites Hotel.  It is a part of the Marriot family.

----------


## Bobby821

> It is going to be a Springhill Suites Hotel.  It is a part of the Marriot family.


Vry small lot for a high rise hotel not much parking or lot size must be a very small one.

----------


## jsibelius

Springhill Suites aren't generally high rise hotels.  They're of the apartment-style variety with curb-side parking, usually.

----------


## slick

There is a new Springhill Suites on I-40 and MacArthur.  The one in Moore is 4 story and 84 rooms, it will have roughly the same footprint as the La Quinta off of 19th Street.  From what I heard from one of the investors, they are also looking at building a Holiday Inn Express in that same area, not sure on this one though.

----------


## HSC-Sooner

> I want a good Bookstore.  The Barnes&Noble in Norman is terrible (imo, mainly because of the layout) and I'd be happy with a Hastings.  I'd really like a Borders...
> 
> I could really pass on another chain shoe store.  
> 
> I hope they are not building an Old Navy next to Office Depot, considering Gap, Inc., is about to bite the dust.


There's a Borders in Norman.  It's near the highway, off of Ed Noble Parkway.

----------


## SeinfeldBlock

> There's a Borders in Norman.  It's near the highway, off of Ed Noble Parkway.


Rephrase:  I want a Border's in Moore, not Norman.  :-)

----------


## ndmoore

On the corner of Broadway and 19th Street, there is a new building being built on the Southeast corner of the intersection.

Does anyone know what this might be?

----------


## selk1

That building will be a Johnstone Supply.  It looks like they are almost finished with it.

----------


## Easy180

Looks like us Moore-ons will be getting a Hobby Lobby  

Dangerously close for the wifey

 :Numchucks: 

HOBBY LOBBY (ANNOUNCEMENT) 
Hobby Lobby announced in June that they would be opening a store in Moore. The store will be approximately 55,000 square feet and will be in the Shops at Moore which is located aong the east Service Road at 19th and I-35. An opening is expected in the first quarter of 2010


Not so good on visualing sq. footage...55,000 average or small for their stores?

----------


## andimthomas

> Not so good on visualing sq. footage...55,000 average or small for their stores?



I don't know....but if they are occupying the stores to the left of Penny's that are already taking shape, they look ridiculously small for a Hobby Lobby. I'm guessing they will build on the plot to the left of Best Buy.

----------


## Jesseda

yeah it i going in the shopps in moore, it was announced i believe late last month or early this month on the citys web site..there is still plans for a 133,000 sq foot target by home depot and rumors michaels is going in as well

----------


## russellc

yes, andimthomas, it looks like it will be next to best buy.

see here: OKCREview.com okc news

----------


## andimthomas

> I don't know....but if they are occupying the stores to the left of Penny's that are already taking shape, they look ridiculously small for a Hobby Lobby. I'm guessing they will build on the plot to the left of Best Buy.


Ahh where did the edit option go?! I meant to the right of Penny's. Not left.

----------


## soonermike

Looks like the land to the south of The Shops at Moore is being cleared/leveled. Anyone have any insight as to what's going on over there?

----------


## zookeeper

Wow! A 5 year old thread with a new post. May be time for a new thread, same subject, since these past posts are so dated. Eight posts before soonermike there is somebody wanting a Borders in Moore. Borders hasn't been around for over two years now.

----------


## Jesseda

Its going to be a  apartment complex

----------


## soonermike

> Wow! A 5 year old thread with a new post. May be time for a new thread, same subject, since these past posts are so dated. Eight posts before soonermike there is somebody wanting a Borders in Moore. Borders hasn't been around for over two years now.


I didn't see a point in starting a new thread unless there was really something to discuss. Jesseda says it's  going to be a new apartment complex, and since I have no interest in talking about apartments, I can let it go without starting a new thread.

----------


## zookeeper

> I didn't see a point in starting a new thread unless there was really something to discuss. Jesseda says it's  going to be a new apartment complex, and since I have no interest in talking about apartments, I can let it go without starting a new thread.


Oh... Mike, I didn't mean you should start one and it was half in jest anyway at how long the thread had gone without a post, which just shows how outdated the thread itself is. Sorry, I honestly didn't mean to sound like the thread police. Just silly commentary.

----------


## soonermike

No problem, just explaining why this dead thread was brought back to life

----------

